# Austria 20.07



## Hungryformoney (Jul 20, 2008)

Linzer over Austria Wien for me 
Saw them play a while ago. It will be great match and I see value in them


----------



## Fellow (Jul 20, 2008)

Hungryformoney said:
			
		

> Linzer over Austria Wien for me
> Saw them play a while ago. It will be great match and I see value in them


0-0 for now.


----------



## Hungryformoney (Jul 20, 2008)

Hungryformoney said:
			
		

> Linzer over Austria Wien for me
> Saw them play a while ago. It will be great match and I see value in them


LOST...


----------



## Filipe (Jul 26, 2008)

These leagues are very high risk for betting..    A lot of teams have the same potencial to win these leagues.  :roll:


----------



## BTR (Aug 2, 2008)

Filipe said:
			
		

> These leagues are very high risk for betting..    A lot of teams have the same potencial to win these leagues.  :roll:


No pain no gain


----------

